# Your All time top 3 games!



## AustrailanBucket (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello thanks for clicking on this thread! sorry if this has already been made D:
My favorite top 3 are 
*Super Mario Galaxy! It was my first wii game and i just felt like the happiest person ever,i never skipped anything!
*Animal Crossing New leaf! Yeah yeah i'm sorry it was my first AC game but it dose not mean i cant love every darn thing about it!
*Super Mario Bros 3!! you may be asking why isn't pokemon in this list? because i've only got Y so i don't have time to love it like you guys! ANYWAY i think all of you can tell why i love it...

Any way that was my top 3 feel 3 (hehe get it?) to send me a pm of your favorite games or post on here!
If you wanna make it a bit more like 5 feel 3 (HAHAHHAHAHA) to do it
or if you want to add some games you loved but couldn't put them in make a list under it! 
Reason why i made this: wanted to hear what the community says
love to hear from you


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2013)

1. Ribbit King.  I'm the master at this game.  It's an old game for the gamecube where you have to hit a mallet to make a frog jump to places to earn points while getting in the hole in time.  It's called frolf.  My highest point record is like 8,000 and something, an an average player can only get 4,500.

2. Pokemon Diamond.  It was my first Pokemon game.  I was young and didn't understand much about Pokemon at the time, but it was fun.  I remember facing Cynthia over and over again only to keep dying since I didn't know that much about good team-building.  One day I eventually beat her with my final Pokemon, (my now level 100 Infernape on one of my gen V games waiting to be transferred) Infernape in the red zone while all my other Pokemon were fainted.  I've played every Pokemon main and side game since.

3. Bomberman.  I can't remember which game it was, but a long time ago I remember playing a Bomberman story-line based game and it was super fun.  I remember playing it with my sister, and there was this one boss that was an ice spider or something.  I enjoyed reading about all the characters in the guidebook as well.


----------



## VagabondMage (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll have to think on this one.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 9, 2013)

This is really hard for my to choose... but anyways...

*1. Lunar The Silver Star, Lunar Eternal Blue*
Lunar on the Sega CD was one of the first RPGs I have any memory of. The others being Final Fantasy 6, Breath of Fire, and Secret of Mana. But Lunar felt so much different. I loved the world and loved the characters so much. I didn't find out there was a sequel until a few years back, and finally got to play it earlier this year. I fell in love with the Lunar world all over again with the new characters. I think I pretty much compare all rpgs to how Lunar makes me feel... xD Which would explain my preference to Fantasy rpgs and anime art rpgs.

*2. Tales of Vesperia*
I love the Tales of series. Though I've only played Symphonia and Vesperia so far. I only recently started Vesperia but I love the characters to death. The game play and the story so far have been very wonderful and this might be my favorite rpg outside of the lunar series at this point!

*3. Rune Factory 4*
I've had this game for 4 days now. And it is amazing and wonderful. It's taken away everything I hated about Harvest Moon (bland characters, difficult to raise affection, BOREDOM) and added in rpg elements that make the game really fun to play. I am actually playing the game at my own pace and don't feel pressured to hurry the plot along. Everything's straight forward and easy to understand and everything's really close together, unlike Harvest Moon Animal Parade. I get my things done and am still able to go out and do whatever else I want for the rest of the day!


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 9, 2013)

*1. Pokemon HeartGold*
I am a huge fan of the Pokemon series, and for me to choose just one is absolutely on of the most difficult decisions ever. Ultimately,  this game had the most features which made me fall in love with Pokemon all over again! The ability to have your Pokemon follow you, the fact that this game has both the longest and the best post-game concept was exceptional, and I'll add additional brownie points for nostalgia; while improving on much of what was missing from the original version! *Plus that GB Sounds.*

*2. Mario Kart Wii*
There's a certain aspect of multiplayer games which I love, especially when you actually have someone to play with. I guess that's the main reason I buy console systems - to play with others! Mario Kart Wii introduced the most characters, the most tracks, and driving mechanics which I found very easy to adapt to. I love Gamecube controllers, and that fit me perfectly. Negative points for no Paratroopa though.

*3. Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door*
This was the game which challenged me the most growing up; but at the same time didn't make me scream out of frustration. The beautifully written story line, the cast of characters which they lost in the future titles, along with Peachy-time. There was just much to uncover in that game, it was truly a spell-binding experience. Granted, the Shadow Queen was one of the hardest final bosses I've ever met, but it was so rewarding to defeat her (thanks to Vivian~)


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 9, 2013)

Pokemon Diamond
Like Riley this was my first pokemon game, I was sooo confused about how to play back then, but looking back now I would kill to get to relive those memories. Unfortunately though the game crashed, so my precious infernape and dialga are gone forever 

Skyrim
Just so amazing, only been playing it since January but i love it so much. I'm so excited to play it on Christmas Eve with my dad and sister by the fire. I recently downloaded the Dawnguard DLC, sooo fun XD

ACNL
It was hard to choose between this and ACWW, seeing as that was my first game and so retains all those precious nostalgic moments. But ACNL it just so much more improved and I love making memories on this game to, I know lots of people say they get bored of it, which tbf i have often to for periods of time, but I love christmas on animal crossing and I have a feeling this one is going to be epic, especially since Lolly is in my town now and I can spend it with my baby Hugh <3


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 9, 2013)

*Pokemon*
Maybe it's cheating to keep it to a genre, but there are so many favourites. I loved the Hoenn region and Sinnoh was my first region, and the HG/SS remakes were probably the best (albeit HGSS and FRLG are the only remakes) remakes due to the amount of content and features that it includes. I wasn't so fond of BW or BW2 but I love X. It's the strategy that makes the games so much fun; building an unbeatable team is an art and yes, while time-consuming, it is fun.

*Final Fantasy 13 and the sequels*
I might get hate for choosing this over the classics, but these games are amazing. The soundtrack is beautiful, the characters develop, the battles are difficult (I understand it's a slow start and the game is quite different to others, but still) and the story is strong. FF13 lacked, the maps were basically straight lines and most of it was grinding, but FF13-2 makes up for it despite it being shorter. And LR:FF will have more RPG elements, a 100-hour experience and will draw all the storylines to a close. Maybe I'm being biased when I say I love it because I started FF13 when I was 9 (and finished it months before I was 10, too) but I still enjoy the game even though it recieves poor reception.

*Animal Crossing: Population Growing Animal Crossing: Wild World Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
I'd say New Leaf is my favourite, but Wild World has to be up there due to nostalgia as well as Population Growing for it's vast amount of characters (IGGY <3) and music (8am 7am Rainy Day 5pm... must I go on?) The series has been with me for as long as I can remember and honestly I don't know what I would have done without it, the wait for New Leaf is what kept me going and to be honest I was disgusted by LGTTC; you can say I'm not a 'true fan' for not liking it, but it was basically Wild World DLC. New Leaf loses a few points for not bringing back a lot of favourites (literally, the only favourites of mine that returned were Ozzie and Bangle and luckily their low popularity meant that I could easily get them for free/little cash) such as Iggy, Stella, Gonzo, Huggy, Candi, Belle, Hank, Rio, Carmen, Bitty, Tiara, and, the only favourite of mine I don't currently have, Dobie.

*Honourable Mentions*
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Team Fortress 2
Portal
The Legend of Zelda series


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 9, 2013)

umm probably

1. *the last of us*
everything about the game i like, which is really why it's one of my biggest favorites. the storyline is really nice and overall it's really the only game that really stuck out to me. personally i think it's brilliantly planned out, and the turn of events are unique and always keep you on the edge of your seat.

2. *okami*
the graphics are stunning and although i haven't finished it, the storyline so far is really good. the characters are really unforgettable and it's just a really nice game, and it's always been one of my favorites.

3. *yume nikki*
it's actually a PC game, but.. it's really subliminal and even though there's no dialogue or anything, it's really subtle and strangely leaves an impact on you when you finish it. the ending though is just so sad omg


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 9, 2013)

in no order

-loz: ocarina of time
-ghost trick: phantom detective
-pwaa: trials and tribulations


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't choose anymore. No. I can't. I've been playing video games since the late '80s. There's too many good games out there to name.



RhinoK said:


> *Final Fantasy 13 and the sequels*



I'm not giving you flak for this. I've been playing since FFVI (been gaming since the original FF came out but never tried them until FFVI) and I've played every main numbered one minus the online ones plus a lot of the side FF games. I personally think the FFXIII series is way underrated. FFXIII and FFXIII-2 have a really fun battle system. Both games have mostly likeable characters. Sure, they're different from the older games. I will say I'm a big fan of FFX-2 as well, and that game also gets a bad rap. It's really fun, so I don't know why.

I played the Japanese demo of Lightning Returns and I'm even more hyped for the game (I pre-ordered the US version because, having played the US version of the first 2 games, I'm used to those voice actors). The hints of story you get from the demo are really interesting (don't worry, not gonna spoil it so you can keep reading), but even more than that, it has a new twist on the battle system. It's like a combination of FFXIII/FFXIII-2's battle system, FFX-2's battle system, and Kingdom Hearts' battle system. It's more action oriented than the first 2 games, but it still has that FFXIII flavor to it. Oh, and the costume changing.


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

My top three games would have to be:

Skyrim

Animal Crossing

and Black Ops 2, but depending on whether I like Ghost or not; it may change.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 12, 2013)

Super Metroid, Secret of Mana and Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Videogaming never got better than this! 16-bit ftw!


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

1. *Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
2. *Super Mario Sunshine*
3. *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*

*Honorable Mentions:* *Mario Kart Wii*, *Super Smash Bros. Brawl*, *Go Vacation*, *Super Mario 64 DS*


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 12, 2013)

*1. Rayman 2 The Great Escape*
This is the first game I remember playing, I love everything about it, I wish they would have made the other Rayman games like that one :/
*2. Timesplitters (All of them)*
I have played Timesplitters for countless of hours with my friends, especially the third one, which had a map maker, we would take turns to make new maps and them play them, it was a ton of fun.
*3. Pokemon (All of them)*
I have played all of the pokemon games so far, and they?re all great, my personal favorite is Gen 2, it holds a lot of nostalgia for me, and it have my fav pokemons in it.


----------



## Stockley_ (Dec 15, 2013)

*1)* *The Legend of Zelda*: The Windwaker

*2)* *Portal 2*

*3)* *Minecraft*


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2013)

Pokemon White

Animal crossing new leaf

Professor layton and the miracle mask


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2013)

1- Minecraft
2- Animal Crossing
3- POKEMANS


----------



## demoness (Dec 15, 2013)

1) *Ratchet and Clank (series)* - I've never played an action-platformer franchise of this level of polish.  I've enjoyed every installment, including All 4 One and Full Frontal Assault.  Favorite is Up Your Arsenal.

2) *Bioshock (series)* - Never had a more atmospheric experience than when playing these games.  Rapture and Colombia are almost as living as characters.  Favorite is Bioshock 2.

3) *Mass Effect (series)* - Probably the most memorable game adventure I've ever been on.  Favorite is Mass Effect 3.

*Were this list more than 3, I probably would have included Sly Cooper, Infamous, Klonoa, Dragon Age, and Tales of.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 15, 2013)

1. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers Of Time/Darkness
2. Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door
3. Minecraft


----------



## Dr J (Dec 15, 2013)

1. Starbound
2. Starbound
3. Terraria

I know Starbound is in two of three spots, but that's just how my list is.


----------



## beffa (Dec 15, 2013)

1. animal crossing
can't pick between the GC version or new leaf. new leaf's an amazing game, but i guess the GC version holds more memories value. i used to play it with my cousin and my sister when i was really little. i guess it's even more so my favourite game ever because of how much i've played it, since i can remember. new leaf just brings back memories of old games and i'm so happy i got it. it's like a combination of all the games and more and i love it so much. i remember all those times when i got wild world and city folk and all the happy memories i had playing them with my sister. also, new leaf's a huge comfort to me lately.

2. legend of zelda: ocarina of time
i love all LoZ games, but OOT was the first one i completed. admittedly it was the newer one on the 3ds (obviously, i wasn't old enough to play the old old one when it came out) but i had it for like 1-2 years (i got it when it came out so idk) and finally completed it like last year maybe? it was literally such an achievement for me and the story of the game just made it 10x better to complete because i was emotional anyway and the story is so wonderful and ugh i don't even know i just love it so much. i'd played games before it like phantom hourglass, wind waker and other stuff but it was the one i've enjoyed most throughout and the only one i was determined to complete and did.

3. super mario sunshine
a super fun game i again used to play when i was younger. i watched a playthrough of it on youtube not long ago (by chuggaconroy if you're interested) and as i watched it i got super emotional because i remembered every cutscene, every world and everything in it. i miss the game a lot and i wish i could play it again as well as all the other old games out there like it. it was one of the only mario games that actually intrigued me, especially as a younger kid and i still love the story and all of the characters.

i could also say spyro but i didn't actually enjoy the game as much as those three, it just holds more memories to me. it was the first GC game i actually got to experience fully by myself, you know, actually having control and being able to play by myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

*Spyro: Year of the Dragon. This and Season of Flame were the best games. After the Season games it went downhill.
*Wario Land 3. One of the best handheld platformers ever game. And this game is special to me <3(The GBC one obviously)
*Pok?mon Gold/Silver. The best games in the series, imo.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)

no particular order;
Super Mario Sunshine
Pokemon Crystal Version
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


Namely because those were the first games of each series I ever played, and I spent hours and hours on them (i still remember when I bought each game), so I love them for that reason, and I still play them to date, even though they're kinda outdated.

^ O **** I forgot Spyro lol I can not even try to put that on this list because those feel just asdfghjkl;' absolutely loved the second <3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2013)

Dota 1, Dota 2, C&C Generals: Zero Hour ))


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 17, 2013)

1. Animal Crossing (GC Version, still not sure what to call it ACG or AC:GC)

I simply had the best memories of this game. I only am putting this little game as my all time favorite for nostalgia and sheer memories. Me and my bro played this game, and my cousin did, it brought us together, and I still somewhat play the AC franchise today.

2. Pokemon Franchise

Memories and gameplay. Really like the gameplay, it really never gets old for me. Except for Gen 6 (I really didn't like gen 6 :/ for some reason the story bored me, it didn't feel like pokemon, and I just did not like the music, which I LOVED in Animal Crossing and all of the other pokemon games ^^)

3. No idea. I am torn between Tekkit (Modpack for minecraft), Realm of the Mad God, and Terraria.

Tekkit brought me closest to one of my best friends i have ever had. However, we have split away a bit in the last 6 months.

Realm of the Mad God... Just addicting. Love collecting the best equipment, love the action, I put 720 hours into this game... However, it has since been taken over by Kabam, and it was ruined somewhat.

Terraria. Played this with my cousins and my brother, really just like the play style, but this is probably not my favorite of these last couple games I am torn about. Still close.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 18, 2013)

1 Zelda; Ocarina of Time. It seriously was way ahead of its time. I still get chills from the water temple. 
2 Super Mario World. Its a classic and very addicting. 
3 Im in doubt, but I`ll go for Goldeneye 64. Its a great single player shooter and the multiplayer was great fun. 

I`ve played so many great games, its so hard to make a list, it changes every now and then. Only thing is, even though I have had many other systems as well, most are nintendo games. Only very rarely a game on a different platform can grasp me. Dragon Age comes to mind as the absolute standout.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 18, 2013)

Aah hard choice, I'd have to say, in no particular order:

*Okami*
I've always been a big fan of the traditional Japanese style and this game is practically made of it. I love how the gameplay is set up, and it has creativity flowing all over the place. Very unique game, not too difficult overall (unless you want to get all the stray beads) and has some replay value (I've finished it about 8 times I believe).

*Ecco the Dolphin*
An "old" genesis game that very few people seemed to progress in! I too have my hate moments with the game, especially when you spend about 30 minutes working out what to do in a level only to have a crab pinch you and force you to restart the whole damn level again. The last scrolling level (not naming because spoilers) makes me tear my hear out, as does the way that dieing on the final final level makes you restart the last scrolling level. Super hard, complex, but I find some fun in it and its been one of my favourite series for hidden reasons that my mind won't reveal to me...

*Kingdom Hearts *(close tie with FF13)
This game (and FF13) sum up what I appreciate in combat-based games; realism, colourful graphics, special effects, "eye-candy" as people call it, highly dynamic gameplay that makes you feel more involved in the game, etc. Not much else to say on the matter, you'd have to play them to understand them.

EDIT: Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door pretty high up there too.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

1. Super Mario Galaxy- This game blew my 10 year old mind when it came out and continues to impress me to this day. The sheer unbridled creativity crafted in each galaxy is truly amazing, and it never gets old. I didn't think anything could top 64, but throw in a space setting and anti-gravity mechanics and you have one of the best games of the decade. Fantastic orchestrated music brings the world to life, and is the best OST I've ever heard in a game.

2. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD- I missed out on the original for the Gamecube, but I'm glad I got to experience it this way. My absolute favorite Zelda by far. The vibrant art style really brings the characters to life, and just oozes charm and personality. Arguably the best story in the series combined with an open ocean to explore gives it a sense of exploration unmatched by any of the other 3d Zeldas. The cheerful music complements the colors the game is saturated with, and makes me want to hum along to every track.

3. Minecraft- As a standalone game, I probably would not put this on here. However, the sheer amount of content the community has created makes Minecraft have limitless appeal; as there is always something new to try out. Combine this with the open-ended nature and you have yourself a game that appeals to anyone who enjoys creation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marcus_A_Stockley said:


> *1)* *The Legend of Zelda*: The Windwaker
> 
> *2)* *Portal 2*
> 
> *3)* *Minecraft*



This guy gets it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> no particular order;
> Super Mario Sunshine
> Pokemon Crystal Version
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> ...



Sunshine is an underrated gem IMO. While the game isn't without it's flaws (Cringe-worthy voice acting, getting every blue coin is near impossible, and the final boss with bowser was a letdown for me) it still gets more hate than it deserves. The open-ended nature of the levels allowed a sense of exploration that we haven't seen in a Mario game since and having a tropical setting is a unique idea.


----------



## Cress (Dec 18, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> 1. Super Mario Galaxy- This game blew my 10 year old mind when it came out and continues to impress me to this day. The sheer unbridled creativity crafted in each galaxy is truly amazing, and it never gets old. I didn't think anything could top 64, but throw in a space setting and anti-gravity mechanics and you have one of the best games of the decade. Fantastic orchestrated music brings the world to life, and is the best OST I've ever heard in a game.


That's exactly what I would put.  I don't think that I was 10, but the general idea is the same.

*2. Wind Waker. *1st Zelda game I played and it is the only one I come back to when I want to play Zelda. I was also super excited for the HD remake and got it the day it came out, but I couldn't get the special edition.  Toon Link is also my second-favorite character in Brawl, behind Lucas. I could go into more detail, but it's basically everything else other people have already said.

*3. Kid Icarus: Uprising.* Funny dialogue and extreme customization and challenging gameplay without making you scream. Online makes it so much better, and there's always something to do! There's too many weapons, but in a good way. You'll rarely see somebody online with the same weapon as you so you won't feel bored. 

*Surprise 4th! Pokemon Diamond or White.*
White was my first Pokemon game. Yes, I know that I started really late. But I found it so much fun and I also like some of the Pokemon they introduced in that game. (Yes, even the Ice Cream and Gear Pokemon. I hate Stunfisk or whatever it's called.) I got Black 2, but I lost it about 2 weeks after I got it, so I don't know much about it aside from what I've played.

Diamond because it was my second (And Emerald was my third because I feel like going backwards) I go back to this one more often because I don't have any friends who have Gen 5 games. They all only have Gen 4 and earlier. So I play this one more to play wirelessly with friends and it just made me love some of my favorite Pokemon even more.  Pretty lengthy, but I love a lot of games!


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

*1.) Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (Sony PlayStation)* -- One of the first PlayStation games I played. My first and favorite Resident Evil game. It's simply horrific. Unlike other games in the series, there are multiple story paths, randomized item placement. It's also the longest and one of the more difficult games in the series. It was so horrific, it was censored outside of Japan. There's a constant level of fear, as you are chased throughout the game by a super-strong, unbeatable monster. It's thrilling.

*2.) Sonic Adventure 2: Battle (Nintendo Gamecube)* -- My favorite Sonic game. Love the gameplay, story, characters, etc. I love how there are six playable characters. And I love the Chao Garden. There's just so much to do, I've spent hours playing it.

*3.) Final Fantasy VIII (Sony PlayStation)* -- It was one of the first PlayStation games I ever played. It's my first and favorite Final Fantasy game and RPG overall. Amazing story, amazing characters, amazing gameplay, and amazing graphics (at the time).

*Some honorable mentions:* Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Ace Attorney, Mario Kart, Super Mario Galaxy, Persona 3 & 4, Kirby, Katamari Damacy, Spyro, Ratchet & Clank, Ape Escape, Star Fox, and Project Diva.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> no particular order;
> *Super Mario Sunshine*
> Pokemon Crystal Version
> *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
> ...



You are awesome for having those 2 games as your favorites.


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Midna, I hate you.)
Animal Crossing (GC) Such pretty. Much happiness.
Pokemon Stadium (N64) Cannot tell you how many rainy days were spent playing this as a kid.


----------



## Allyse (Dec 26, 2013)

1.) AC: New Leaf
2.)Rune factory 2
3.)(old) Scooby Doo and the Cyber Chase

The last two I'm really sentimental about, New leaf though is one of my best calmer downers.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

1. Pokemon Platinum <3
Nothing beats the classics, and I hate Pokemon X cuz they changed it all. I love the crappy graphics and the pixelated 2D people 

2. Mario Kart
Any system, classic : )

3. ACGC
another fresgin classic


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 30, 2013)

badra100 said:


> 3) Shenmue



You need to be praised for this. <3


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 30, 2013)

- Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
- Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
- Paper Mario

All Nintendo games. Sorry, Uncharted 2.


----------



## TerryMartin (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't believe... Somebody said Shenmue.. <3

1. Shenmue 1/2
2. Grand Theft Auto 3
3. Pokemon.. Hard to choose a game


----------



## Dr J (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Disgaea
2. GTA V (yes, I said GTA V, get over it.)
3. Pokemon Y (I can't even play the older games anymore... they spoiled me with 3D in my pokemon.)


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 3, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> 1. Pokemon Platinum <3
> Nothing beats the classics


platinum?? classic????


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

1. Pokemon FireRed
2. Okami
3. Fifa 12


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

1) *World of Warcraft* - I long ago stopped playing but the sheer amount of time I put into that game and the scale of the world and it's lore means you could spend an entire lifetime trying to read it all and still fail.
When I started playing it took me the best part of 10 hours to understand a lot of it which is crazy when you consider a lot of single player campaigns in games sometimes don't even last that long.
It feels a little odd saying my number one game is a game I no longer play but the game speaks for itself, literally a whole world which you would never get bored of. I think my biggest problem with this game is once I had kids I realised I just didn't have enough time for it any more.

2) *Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past* - This was the first Zelda series game I completed, mainly due to the NES versions being so hard but I did finish them eventually. I have to have it as my number two because even today the graphics are still great, the whole worlds design is brilliant and even at 32 I often find myself playing it on my SNES, my phone and pretty much any other console or device I have it on.
At the time of it's release the game seemed never ending, there was no youtube, there was no game guides, your best shot of completing it all was putting in the hours and maybe the odd article in an official Nintendo magazine. Even with youtube, guides and all that stuff you have these days it's still a game I can recommend knowing most people will come back impressed.

3) *The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim* - There are so many games I'd like to put into my top three but this snuck into third purely on the fact I have it on a good gaming PC and the mods give it so much second life. My first play through on Skyrim was on the 360 and I loved it even in Vanilla state, the game is long and you can get lost for days in side quests. Once you then get it on a PC the mods you can add gives the game an amazing overhaul graphically, in terms of challenge and adds a personal touch.


There are so many games I'd love to put in a top three, reading through peoples lists and seeing games like Shenmue, Grand Theft Auto, endless Mario games and so much more simply put three is not enough! My top 3 is my own personal top 3, not what I think are the best three games of all time, end of the day that just couldn't be done.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 3, 2014)

1) The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
2) Rune Factory 4
3) The Walking Dead


----------



## Dr J (Jan 4, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> 1. Pokemon Platinum <3
> Nothing beats the classics, and I hate Pokemon X cuz they changed it all. I love the crappy graphics and the pixelated 2D people



erm.. you do know the classic pokemon games are Red and Blue, yes? Platinum isn't a classic, nor is it very good. In all honesty, Diamond/Pearl/Platinum are among the worst in the series[Though this is a matter of opinion]


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 4, 2014)

1) Fallout series
2) Etrian Odyssey
3) The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 4, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> erm.. you do know the classic pokemon games are Red and Blue, yes? Platinum isn't a classic, nor is it very good. In all honesty, Diamond/Pearl/Platinum are among the worst in the series[Though this is a matter of opinion]



Diamond was my first Pokemon game and I loved it! I just didn't like the focus on... Whatever the game makes you focus on.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 4, 2014)

1. Pokemon Ruby - I really loved Hoenn. It was an expansive region that I loved to bits. The graphics took a huge leap from Gold, Silver and Crystal. 

2. Pokemon X - The world looks kind of weird, but I loved this game. I was very excited to get this on the day of release and it wasn't a terrible game like everyone thinks it is.

3. Sims 3 (PS3) - EA is a bad company, that much is true. However, Sims 3 was a good game. It's nowhere near the best, but I love trying to earn money and complete my Sims' Lifetime Wishes. Sims 4 looks great, and maybe it will make the list when I get it.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2014)

1. Mother 3
2. Pokemon Crystal
3. hmm... hard to pick, probably kirby 64. 3rd usually always changes for me but the first two will probably never change lol


----------



## Alyx (Jan 9, 2014)

My overall top three games, huh?

1. Trauma Team - Six doctors, six specialties. Surgery, endoscopy, diagnosis, first response, orthopedics, and forensics. Part of the Trauma Center game series by Atlus. It's a lot better than it sounds. 

2. Trauma Center: Second Opinion - Remake of Trauma Center: Under the Knife. A surgery game by Atlus. Again, a lot better than it sounds, and forever one of my favorites.

3. It's hard to choose for #3. Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix, Pokemon X, Phoenix Wright... They all have this big mashup to try to be #3.


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 16, 2014)

1. *legend of zelda the wind waker* I love this game! When I first played it I could never pass forsaken fortress, it was to hard for me (Lols) but when I did find out (took me a couple of days too but whatever) it was so much fun! I was more focused on getting the extra stuff (heart pieces, treasure charts) t one of my all time favorite games  <3

2. *legend of zelda majora's mask* I love the whole aspect of the 3 days to save the world thing. But  I couldn't wait to get my horse and get to the last temple (Ben....when I found that out if was scared to death) haha but it was one of my favorite games <3

3. *Kingdom hearts 2* how could I not put this in there, as soon as I played it I was in love, I was absolutely obsessed with the games and everything linking to that! I played it for hours as soon as I got the game and just tried to level up sora, Donald and goofy, there was some challenging parts but I got over that and just had a great time laying this game <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 16, 2014)

Spoiler = short review :x

*3: Legend Of Zelda: Link between worlds*


Spoiler



This is shocking, but this was my very first Zelda game I've actually tried and played seriously. I'm glad I have. Although this wasn't respected as a full on sequel since the map is practically the same as Link to the past. This never stopped me from progressing and learning the mechanics and puzzles of an actual Zelda game. The ending was awesome and I hope we can expect more great Zelda games from Nintendo in the future, I'm dying to try out Ocarina Of Time now.



*2: Super Mario World.*


Spoiler



It wasn't exactly my first platforming game but by god for sure has been my favorite platforming game of all time, The colorful and unique levels and gameplay made me fall in love with the game when I was around 4 years old, The GBA remake was also a pleasant surprise to my face when it was released, At first I could never beat the game without using the Star world shortcuts, When I finally got passed with Forest Of Illusion's puzzle, I found the rest of the game really enjoyable and challenging at some parts.



*1: Team Fortress 2*


Spoiler



TF2 has been my my favorite shooting game of all time, The unique and likable classes really puts you in the mood for blasting someone elses face, Excluding the Hats that have taken over the game. I still really enjoy playing with friends on various gamemodes, even the community created gamemodes. Watching TF2's progress stages ever since the beta *(Since I was really addicted to the Prequel: TFC: Team Fortress Classic)* I was watching this game and its ideas evolve from the very start, I have been proud to have been playing this game since 2007 *(Its release year)* I will keep playing TF2 for years *(Until...well Valve do a valve moment to the series, heh.)* to come.



These are my three favorite games of all time, Animal Crossing is great but it'll never make it up as one of my personal gems.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 16, 2014)

1. ACNL. 
2. Pokemon X/Y.
3. Probably the Mario kart series.

I'm a Nintendo-softie, hah.


----------



## kerri (Jan 17, 2014)

In no particular order;

Kingdom Hearts series
ACNL
League of Legends


----------



## Hype (Jan 17, 2014)

This is in no order because I love all of these games equally. :x
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask/Ocarina of time (zzz can't choose between either of them)
Spyro: Year of the Dragon


----------



## Maakun (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Dragon Quest IX
Over 500 hours logged and almost every sub quest done.  I obtained maps for all the bosses and raised them fairly high.  The only thing I didn't do was get ALL the gear from the legendary bosses.  I remember nights (literally 5 or 6 hours straight) just levelling my characters on Metal King Slimes and going back to level 1 just to do it again.

2. Ryu ga Gotoku 4 (Yakuza 4)
I played this for 90 hours and got 98.2% complete, only thing I am missing is the completion of all the mini-games but I still love it to this day.  I would put Ryu ga Gotoku 5 on this list but I want to limit it to top 3 from different series otherwise it might be number 3.

3. Hatsune Miku Project DIVA F
I still find myself coming back to play this game again and again, it's so addicting even though I've earned everything there is to get.  This might not be on the list if it weren't for the actual controller my GF picked me up while visiting her family in Japan.  It makes all the difference in the world when playing.


----------

